# Village Hobbies Off Road May 25



## vhobbies (Jun 3, 2004)

*Looks like a great weekend weather wise. Off road dirt race at Village Hobbies on Sunday May 25th. Novice class, Electric Truck class, Buggy class, box stock sprint car class on oval too. All on one track. Come see us for a fun day in Hesperia. Sign ups at 1:30 racing at 2:00. Hope to see ya there. Thanks Al and Vickie*


----------

